# Is There Literally Anything Left of Value in the UK?



## usernames can change now! (Mar 12, 2019)

Nations often are shitholes, or become shitholes, and a select few become lolpastures that are essentially the nation-state equivalent of a lolcow. But few have ever stooped so far as the United Kaliphate. Is there any shred of value left to the UK? It seems like the world would simply be objectively better in every measure if their island sunk.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 12, 2019)

It's not America so the only value it holds is to make America look better


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Mar 12, 2019)

The Fool said:


> It's not America so the only value it holds is to make America look better


We have Canada for that, and they provide maple syrup and funny round ham that they call "bacon" for some unfathomable reason. Britbongistan has what, the Bank of England and terrible dentists?


----------



## sasazuka (Mar 12, 2019)

Good cider, though the strongest stuff doesn't get sent to Canada and I understand Big Nanny has decreed that the alcohol content had to be reduced from 10% or more to 7%.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 12, 2019)

They have silly accents that I enjoy.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Mar 12, 2019)

no, and i'm planing a nice bbq the day the uk leaves the eu.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 12, 2019)

Terry Gilliam


----------



## byuu (Mar 12, 2019)

sasazuka said:


> Good cider, though the strongest stuff doesn't get sent to Canada and I understand Big Nanny has decreed that the alcohol content had to be reduced from 10% or more to 7%.


British cider is awfully sweet and artificial.
A sour German cider or a sparkling French cider is much better.


----------



## MG 620 (Mar 12, 2019)

What about the Sammies?


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Mar 12, 2019)

to house and train your personal jihadi army for the next gay op in the middle east


----------



## Rokko (Mar 12, 2019)

Pork scratchings. Best of the best of the best.


----------



## ThatGayElfFromDragonAge (Mar 12, 2019)

They gave us Robert Smith and the Cure like 30 years ago... not much since. fuck em.

Edit: shit. my apologies, captain. 
They gave us patrick stewart too.


----------



## Coelacanth (Mar 12, 2019)

There is, but you're not going to find anything of worth in highly populated areas and of course the media doesn't like to show off anything that shows the UK in a positive light. You're more likely to find something of worth in the countryside, which has stunning locations if you know where to look, such as the Lake District. And I know a lot of you might not agree with this, but we also have Nigel Farrage - hell, I'm pretty sure Brexit wouldn't even have been considered beyond thought if he hadn't pushed for it to happen. Yeah, it's a mess, but it gave us a chance to make our point - even if we have to fight to keep it.



The Flawless Gazelles said:


> no, and i'm planing a nice bbq the day the uk leaves the eu.



I hear ya, fam. I know I'll be having some halloumi on the day we're supposed to leave - either as comfort food after May and her cronies decide to cuck the UK once again, or we actually grow a pair and tell the EU to fuck off one and for all.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Mar 12, 2019)

Coelacanth said:


> I hear ya, fam. I know I'll be having some halloumi on the day we're supposed to leave - either as comfort food after May and her cronies decide to cuck the UK once again, or we actually grow a pair and tell the EU to fuck off one and for all.



mate i'm sorry to be the one who tells you this, but you'll be fucked way worse.


----------



## Positron (Mar 12, 2019)

Gieves & Hawkes.
(Nah, scratch that: they are owned by Hong Kong now).


----------



## CWCissey (Mar 12, 2019)

We have some pretty great Indie bands still.

Also a good proper bitter


----------



## Recoil (Mar 12, 2019)

The state of England makes me very sad. As a child I'd always dreamed of moving there, getting a little cottage in a simple town, basking in their pub culture and music scene. Now that I have the means to do just that, you couldn't get me on a plane for a million dollars. The way they've just willfully destroyed their legacy and heritage frustrates me to no end.


----------



## ObsoleteMediaFormat (Mar 12, 2019)

Marmite 
NHS is alright better what the american's have for sure
Declawing cats against the law
Some nice towns and places in the countryside, but it is just a matter of time before they get fucked like the cities
Cheese, UK has great cheeses
Chocolate, however other countries that aren't america also do good chocolate
Em, we put out a few good games and movies now and then.

Think that about it, mostly just food stuff


----------



## Jeb-sama (Mar 12, 2019)

Anyone else baffled that they owned a massive part of the world less than a century ago? 

Losing both world wars really fucked their collective psyche up


----------



## Big Nasty (Mar 12, 2019)

Games Workshop


----------



## MemeGray (Mar 12, 2019)

ObsoleteMediaFormat said:


> Marmite
> NHS is alright better what the american's have for sure
> Declawing cats against the law
> Some nice towns and places in the countryside, but it is just a matter of time before they get fucked like the cities
> ...



Marmite is gross
The NHS is rising in cost and declining in care
Cats deserve to be declawed
Some fields and inbreeding are good?
Cheese is alright
Chocolate is mostly european companies even Dairy milk is owned by Kraft
British media is 90% garbage


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Mar 12, 2019)

Big Nasty said:


> Games Workshop


How is that a positive?


----------



## AnimuGinger (Mar 12, 2019)

Welsh cheddar
Scotch
The IRA


----------



## DangerousGas (Mar 12, 2019)

Jeb-sama said:


> Losing both world wars really fucked their collective psyche up


You're gonna have to run that one by me again.


----------



## User names must be unique (Mar 12, 2019)

Just the History, Bongistan is the nation state equivalent of a geriatric he was a great man once but now he's got dementia and is standing nude in a puddle of his own piss screaming at anything that enters his field of vision.


----------



## MG 620 (Mar 12, 2019)

MemeGray said:


> British media is 90% garbage



Yes.  But then again Britian is a very strange country


----------



## Jeb-sama (Mar 12, 2019)

DangerousGas said:


> You're gonna have to run that one by me again.



Victory doesn't usually involve losing everything


----------



## Gordon Cole (Mar 12, 2019)

You get some good bands every now and again, and I still get a kick out of their comedies.


FatFuckFrank said:


> Terry Gilliam


Born in the very English town of Minneapolis.


----------



## Hal (Mar 12, 2019)

Well I enjoy making fun of them if that counts


----------



## IV 445 (Mar 12, 2019)

Our kiwi brothers and sisters <3


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 12, 2019)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> You get some good bands every now and again, and I still get a kick out of their comedies.
> 
> Born in the very English town of Minneapolis.


Dude renounced his America citizenship and spent most of his life in the UK. He's an honorary brit at this point


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Mar 12, 2019)

CWCissey said:


> We have some pretty great Indie bands still.
> 
> Also a good proper bitter


yeah but you also have ed sheeran, so


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Mar 12, 2019)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> How is that a positive?



It’s been alright since Kirby pissed off. It’s not like anybody is playing warmachine these days. 

I’ve lost faith in my nation, refusal to reform the justice system, not making fatties pay for weight loss and lessons on lgbt for 5 year olds. 

Everything going wrong right now from welfare reliance to hate speech laws can be traced back to that smug fucking cunt Tony Blair. Despite what the news like to say the conservatives aren’t centre right they’re on the left as much as labour. Gay marriage passing was great but we have no alternative parties who are actually conservatives or national parties.


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Mar 12, 2019)

xxXDxx said:


> Nations often are shitholes, or become shitholes, and a select few become lolpastures that are essentially the nation-state equivalent of a lolcow. But few have ever stooped so far as the United Kaliphate. Is there any shred of value left to the UK? It seems like the world would simply be objectively better in every measure if their island sunk.




Honestly I've always been surprised Jimmy Savile didn't tear everything apart 

Your nations leaders and royalty with its biggest news organization the BBC all contribute to cover up one of the most prolific child predators in history 

How can you trust anything they say after that? I would have fucking left.


----------



## Fools Idol (Mar 12, 2019)

The coke has got a lot better and cheaper over the years.


----------



## MMX (Mar 12, 2019)

Karen Riley ?


----------



## Lunete (Mar 12, 2019)

Tom Baker is valuable.


----------



## TiggerNits (Mar 12, 2019)

Jeremy Clarkson, James May and Richard Hammond, but to be honest they're all but become Americans


----------



## BScCollateral (Mar 12, 2019)

Some of the best museums in the world. And a constant reminder of what happens if you let the urban population vote.


----------



## UE 558 (Mar 12, 2019)

Karl Pilkington, he's basically Ricky Gervais' lolcow and we all love him for that


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 12, 2019)

They're the longest living joke besides Canada so there's that.


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Mar 12, 2019)

London is pretty cool, violent immigrants are ruining it but it's still a gorgeous city full of historical artifacts and beautiful museums.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Mar 12, 2019)

The Royal & Ancient


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Mar 12, 2019)

The legacies of G.K. Chesterson, Cardinal Newman, the various fathers of modern mathematics and mathematics (Turing, Newton, Cayley, Boole, Kelvin,etc), Locke, Adam Smith (and alongside the formation of modern liberal democracies, the concept of the social contract and the understanding of the natural rights of man alongside capitalism and the Industrial Revolution) and Philip Luty.
Fortunately, you don't have to go to the shithole that is Bongistan to enjoy these things, so nothing really.


----------



## Mr. A. L. Mao (Mar 12, 2019)

-if Kate bush is still in the UK, she definitely gets an evac
-save the members of my bloody valentine so they can make a 4th album
-tony iommi in honor of his years of heavy riffage 
-nigel farage who tried to save them, but in the end the future refused to change 
- Tommy Robinson for being one of the few Brits with a working sack
-all dozen or so of the hot british chicks 
-border collies, because the beauty of the border collie breed must not perish from the earth
-any Welsh corgis on the god forsaken island
That's about it, nuke the rest to be sure


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Mar 12, 2019)

When the odd English girl manages to beat her genetics and actually become pretty, she's really goddamn pretty.  The accent helps.  During my time as a backpacker I definitely developed a thing for dark-haried, blue-eyed English chicks. 

So I'd probably be a little disappointed if that island sank.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 12, 2019)

Me.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Mar 12, 2019)

Iron Fucking Maiden.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Mar 12, 2019)

Old pagan shit like stonehenge, and fish n chips.


----------



## UE 558 (Mar 12, 2019)

Invisible Crane, this retard should be mayor of Glasglow


----------



## IwemduWarrior (Mar 12, 2019)

liam and noel gallaghers twitter during man city games


----------



## sasazuka (Mar 12, 2019)

garakfan69 said:


> British cider is awfully sweet and artificial.
> A sour German cider or a sparkling French cider is much better.



I mostly drink Canadian cider because it's marginally stronger than any of the imported cider but I do like Williams Sir Perry pear cider from Shepton Mallet, Somerset, England; none of the Canadian "perrys" (of the sort that I can find at an average LCBO liquor store) are anywhere near as good, probably because most of them are pear-flavoured apple cider instead of pure pear juice cider like the Sir Perry is.



purpleboy said:


> Invisible Crane, this exceptional individual should be mayor of Glasglow



Speaking of whom, Grant got saluted on Twitter by Mark Hamill the other day. It's from the real "HamillHimself" Twitter acount, blue checkmark and everything, and not some exceptional individual pretending to be Mark Hamill.


----------



## Draza (Mar 12, 2019)

Countryside is beatiful.


----------



## Volvo240 (Mar 12, 2019)

Peep Show is over so... Nah


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 12, 2019)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> What about the Sammies?


Good point.
What do you think about the UK @Sammy?


----------



## Positron (Mar 13, 2019)

Actually there are two independent classical record labels in UK that I love dearly: Chandos and Hyperion.  They are adventurous, understand the need of classical music lovers, and run their business with integrity and vision.  Universal once wanted to buy up Hyperion, and the fact that their boss refused made me forever thankful to God.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 13, 2019)

On the other hand, if we do nuke the UK, we can prove if Queen Elizabeth is actually immortal or not.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Mar 15, 2019)

Mackenzie Crook
Cornish Pasties
Fish and Chips
Baileys
Legoland


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Mar 15, 2019)

Other people have mentioned the countryside and some of the places you can go on holiday where the people are still welcoming and the landscape still beautiful.
Mostly what we have left in the UK are museums full of relics of a grander past. You can go the the rail museum in York and see a steam locomotive (SNG A4 Pacific "Mallard") that to this day holds the land speed record for a steam train. She now sits dead and unsteamed because the museum know that if she is damaged too badly there's little hope anybody exists anymore with the skill to repair her. Britannia, the royal yacht, an indispensable diplomatic tool and source of national pride sits decommissioned in Edinburgh awkwardly hidden from view by a gigantic shopping centre. Tony Blair ordered her decommissioned because she was allegedly too expensive to run and robbed us of one of the greatest ways to shmooze a foreign leader the world has ever seen. A century ago we were an industrial powerhouse with a network of railways, roads and canals that was the envy of a significant chunk of the western world. Through bad management, inadvisable budget cuts, silly decisions and the actions of a man called Dr Beeching we now have an infrastructure that invites ridicule and scorn.
Britain has lost it's enthusiasm and work ethic. Nationalist idiots are quick to blame immigrants but all they do is fill a vacuum created by people too lazy and complacent to work. We've been a 'multicultural' society for hundreds, if not thousands of years. We're easy to make fun of because we have an impotent and incompetent government who, no matter your view on Brexit, have made a massive hash of something which, agree with it or not, should have been quite easy to do.
I love my country, I really do, but I think you have to be British to understand what's left to love.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Mar 15, 2019)

Those black fuzzy hats the guards wear.  

Other than that, no.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 15, 2019)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Mostly what we have left in the UK are museums full of relics of a grander past. You can go the the rail museum in York and see a steam locomotive (SNG A4 Pacific "Mallard") that to this day holds the land speed record for a steam train. She now sits dead and unsteamed because the museum know that if she is damaged too badly there's little hope anybody exists anymore with the skill to repair her.






Wonderful song about the Mallard


----------



## millais (Mar 15, 2019)

No, Airstrip One doubleplus ungood


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Mar 16, 2019)

@ProgKing of the North I was watching a documentary recently that talked about the time she was running heritage daytrippers on the Settle and Carlisle. The BBC wanted to film her and they brought a helicopter so they could get some lovely sweeping shots of her going through the highlands, a helicopter which they had to give up on because despite being you know, a fucking helicopter the thing couldn't keep up with her.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Mar 16, 2019)

BBC Radio 4 (the rest of the corp can get fucked)
The Ulster fry
Tayto cheese and onion crisps.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 16, 2019)

Black Books.


----------



## I Love Beef (Mar 16, 2019)

Punk rock? Go Go Dancers and the kinky boots industry? Doctor Who? Scotland tourism?

Then again I might be behind the times.... The only thing I can think of worth are old Commodore systems. As James Rolfe showed, they're great to set on fire and make comedy videos about.


----------



## User names must be unique (Mar 16, 2019)

I Love Beef said:


> Punk rock? Go Go Dancers and the kinky boots industry? Doctor Who? Scotland tourism?
> 
> Then again I might be behind the times.... The only thing I can think of worth are old Commodore systems. As James Rolfe showed, they're great to set on fire and make comedy videos about.



Commodore were american, you might be thinking Acorn but they're kinda still relevant as the main designers behind ARM processors though it'd be dishonest to say ARM is still British.


----------



## TowinKarz (Mar 16, 2019)

Anything of value you say? 

How about the _SS Richard Montgomery_?


----------



## byuu (Mar 16, 2019)

User names must be unique said:


> you might be thinking Acorn but they're kinda still relevant as the main designers behind ARM processors


Which includes a tranny. It doesn't get more British than that.


----------



## Elysian (Mar 17, 2019)

This is probably gonna be a huge fucking blogpost but I’m just about drunk enough not to care so fuck it. I’m at least self aware enough not to give away my irl location.

My hometown makes nice chip shop chips different from how everyone else does it, but alternatively there’s an ugly industrial estate that thinks way too highly of itself every other block and I fucking hate it. Anything fun is in the big city and you have to get a train but I have no friends there so I can’t stay out late since there ain’t no late train back and I’d rather claw out my own eyes than be drunk around my parents.

Nothing fucking happens in my boring ass hometown so when I finish uni and inevitably have to move back in with my parents I’m gonna be 200 miles away from everyone I actually care about and my life is gonna become a monotonous nightmare of a dead end minimum wage retail job and eating at the same 10 chain restaurants with my family over and over again until I actually have money. Highlights include visiting my grandma (she makes nice Sunday roasts tbh no hate tho) and occasionally hanging out with the one weeb neck beard from high school I haven’t grown apart from. At least he’s shaved the actual IRL neck beard off and makes an effort to hide his waifu body pillow when I visit. But I’m a girl and it feels awkward when I drag him around the local shopping my centre to go clothes/makeup shopping even though it’s kinda equal since he drags me to GAME to talk about PS Vita weeb games with the cashier. And we both like going to CeX and Waterstones even though he looks at the manga and I look at the normie shit. Still, female socialisation is a bitch and still makes me feel bad for hanging out with him unless ya boi Marvel Studios come out with a new movie and give me an excuse.

The highlight of the place is a festival on my grandma’s street once a year but the only part worth caring about is the fairground and I can only go if I have money to pay for the rides. That is not a common occurance.

My cousin works in the city and has friends there so she manages to live here and not completely hate it, and my younger sister is still in school and besotted enough with her boyfriend to not give a fuck about staying in this garbage neighbourhood but I’m just not about that life fam. Moving back home is gonna be real awkward because I just fucking know in the depths of my soul that everyone’s gonna get offended when I wanna move back to the city I’m currently at uni in again because here I have friends and a boyfriend and things actually happen.

Kill me now, I’d honestly prefer it.


----------



## Konover (Mar 17, 2019)

Is this a discussion that needs to be had? I think the answer is fairly obvious.

jack shit


----------



## Autisimodo (Mar 18, 2019)

Australia. (Technically not in the UK but we're in the Commonwealth so it still counts in a way)


----------



## Yaito-Chan (Mar 18, 2019)

There's still those nice old buildings that gentlemen of the homosexual persuasion like to cruise in. Other than that, I don't think there is really anything of much value in the world at all.


----------



## Jack Haywood (Apr 5, 2019)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Britain has lost it's enthusiasm and work ethic. ...all they (immigrants) do is fill a vacuum created by people too lazy and complacent to work.


Interesting perspective. Can you give any examples of this loss of work ethic that you've personally seen, or heard about from other people?


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Apr 6, 2019)

Jack Haywood said:


> Interesting perspective. Can you give any examples of this loss of work ethic that you've personally seen, or heard about from other people?


One of the offices I work closely with is in the UK. The guys there are highly competent, but having them keep to project schedules and act on their own initiative is like wringing water from a stone. It's perfectly normal for an entire team supporting an important piece of the infrastructure to fuck off for a 1.5-2h lunch to grab chicken and beer at Weatherspoons every week.


----------



## The best and greatest (Apr 6, 2019)

Mr. A. L. Mao said:


> -if Kate bush is still in the UK, she definitely gets an evac
> -save the members of my bloody valentine so they can make a 4th album
> -tony iommi in honor of his years of heavy riffage
> -nigel farage who tried to save them, but in the end the future refused to change
> ...


Nigel farage is a self-serving coward no different from any of his immediate peers.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 6, 2019)

GrotesqueBushes said:


> One of the offices I work closely with is in the UK. The guys there are highly competent, but having them keep to project schedules and act on their own initiative is like wringing water from a stone. It's perfectly normal for an entire team supporting an important piece of the infrastructure to fuck off for a 1.5-2h lunch to grab chicken and beer at Weatherspoons every week.


Are they hiring? Sounds like my kind of workplace


----------



## NoFeline (Apr 6, 2019)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Britain has lost it's enthusiasm and work ethic. Nationalist idiots are quick to blame immigrants but all they do is fill a vacuum created by people too lazy and complacent to work.





Jack Haywood said:


> Interesting perspective. Can you give any examples of this loss of work ethic that you've personally seen, or heard about from other people?





GrotesqueBushes said:


> One of the offices I work closely with is in the UK. The guys there are highly competent, but having them keep to project schedules and act on their own initiative is like wringing water from a stone. It's perfectly normal for an entire team supporting an important piece of the infrastructure to fuck off for a 1.5-2h lunch to grab chicken and beer at Weatherspoons every week.


I have several friends in the UK and it's like pulling teeth getting them to work on anything in a meaningful way, even things that are supposed to be their passion. Then listening to them talk about their families and communities, seems like you're all depressed. It's that apathy that's allowed this to happen, I think.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Apr 6, 2019)

NoFeline said:


> I have several friends in the UK and it's like pulling teeth getting them to work on anything in a meaningful way, even things that are supposed to be their passion. Then listening to them talk about their families and communities, seems like you're all depressed. It's that apathy that's allowed this to happen, I think.


Most bongs I interact with are initially very, well, british, but when you get a couple of drinks in them the facade cracks and they seem really fed up and helpless when it comes to the state of their country and communities. They just seem broken.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Apr 6, 2019)

Jack Haywood said:


> Interesting perspective. Can you give any examples of this loss of work ethic that you've personally seen, or heard about from other people?


During my late teenage years I worked more delivery jobs than you can count. I can't even put an estimate on the number of people who I delivered to that were sat at home drinking at 10AM. Benefits are no longer stigmatised, when I was young being 'on the dole' was a shameful thing. Somebody on benefits was looked at with a mixture of scorn and pity. Nowadays benefits are a lifestyle. In the company I used to work for, the average British person lasted under a week on the production floor, our staff was 92% eastern european because those guys can fucking work. Foreign workers pick our fruit and vegetables, they process out food, they repair our electronics and they build.our houses. They do these things because they aren't afraid of hard work. Finding work in England is piss easy. Twice in the last two years I've found a job within 48 hours of looking for one, and not a crummy minimum wage job either. I'm nothing special, I'm not a doctor or a teacher. I work security and I'm good at it. Even that is now dominated by foreign workers. Anybody in this country who bitches that they can't find a job, isn't fucking trying. They'd rather sit about watching state funded TV and complaining about "fucking immigrants".


----------



## Jack Haywood (Apr 6, 2019)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> During my late teenage years I worked more delivery jobs than you can count. I can't even put an estimate on the number of people who I delivered to that were sat at home drinking at 10AM. Benefits are no longer stigmatised, when I was young being 'on the dole' was a shameful thing. Somebody on benefits was looked at with a mixture of scorn and pity. Nowadays benefits are a lifestyle. In the company I used to work for, the average British person lasted under a week on the production floor, our staff was 92% eastern european because those guys can fucking work. Foreign workers pick our fruit and vegetables, they process out food, they repair our electronics and they build.our houses. They do these things because they aren't afraid of hard work. Finding work in England is piss easy. Twice in the last two years I've found a job within 48 hours of looking for one, and not a crummy minimum wage job either. I'm nothing special, I'm not a doctor or a teacher. I work security and I'm good at it. Even that is now dominated by foreign workers. Anybody in this country who bitches that they can't find a job, isn't fucking trying. They'd rather sit about watching state funded TV and complaining about "fucking immigrants".



Oh my. I thought it would have been impossible to make benefits a lifestyle thanks to the Tory sanction regime. There was no end of those stories coming out about how people genuinely in need were stopped thanks to various inflexible requirements by the DUP, which IDS resigned over. I even heard a few people had committed suicide due to problems with benefits. All of that seems somewhat at odds with what I've heard from you. (Then again, I've never really paid attention to the right wing press so they might have reported accurately the stuff you were talking about that I, the left wing and centrist press missed out on.)

Obviously I'm not implying that what you're saying is false, I can tell you're sincere. I just can't understand how both the benefits lifestyle thing and the Tory sanctions thing can exist in the same country. I thought the Tories had cracked down hard enough on benefits with their scroungers attitude and their relatively stricter policies on welfare than Labour. (Although from your testimony, perhaps they had a valid point about there being people on benefits who actually don't even need it.)


----------



## fishmonger (Apr 6, 2019)

Carl "You're acting like a white nigger m8" Benjamin is saving the west from the UK.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Apr 7, 2019)

British terfs are the world's finest.


----------



## drtoboggan (Apr 7, 2019)

FatFuckFrank said:


> Terry Gilliam


Terry Gilliam is American.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Apr 7, 2019)

There's no England now.


----------



## Carnivorous Plant (Apr 7, 2019)

david attenborough is a treasure


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 7, 2019)

drtoboggan said:


> Terry Gilliam is American.


and I've said this before.

Dude has left in Britain most of his life and he renounced his American citizenship 12 years ago
He's an honorary brit at this point


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Apr 7, 2019)

Jack Haywood said:


> Oh my. I thought it would have been impossible to make benefits a lifestyle thanks to the Tory sanction regime. There was no end of those stories coming out about how people genuinely in need were stopped thanks to various inflexible requirements by the DUP, which IDS resigned over. I even heard a few people had committed suicide due to problems with benefits. All of that seems somewhat at odds with what I've heard from you. (Then again, I've never really paid attention to the right wing press so they might have reported accurately the stuff you were talking about that I, the left wing and centrist press missed out on.)
> 
> Obviously I'm not implying that what you're saying is false, I can tell you're sincere. I just can't understand how both the benefits lifestyle thing and the Tory sanctions thing can exist in the same country. I thought the Tories had cracked down hard enough on benefits with their scroungers attitude and their relatively stricter policies on welfare than Labour. (Although from your testimony, perhaps they had a valid point about there being people on benefits who actually don't even need it.)


No what they've done, in order to appease the ultra right is crack down on the easy ones for a nice obvious 'win' against scroungers. Benefits culture is alive and well. Don't get me wrong, I'm 100% behind the so called 'bedroom tax'. Local authority housing is there for people in need and it's unfair for a couple to occupy a 3 bedroom house when a family in need of it is living in a bedsit. It's not YOUR house. It belongs to the people, for people in need. Welcome to that lovely socialism the lefties think is great. I lack any kind of sympathy for people who say "Oh it's so hard getting a job!" It's not, you just have to have a little bit of drive.


----------



## Fashy Airship (Apr 7, 2019)

xxXDxx said:


> Nations often are shitholes, or become shitholes, and a select few become lolpastures that are essentially the nation-state equivalent of a lolcow. But few have ever stooped so far as the United Kaliphate. Is there any shred of value left to the UK? It seems like the world would simply be objectively better in every measure if their island sunk.


Well there's a lot of old castles, they might spring back into use if things get any worse...



Jeb-sama said:


> Anyone else baffled that they owned a massive part of the world less than a century ago?
> 
> Losing both world wars really fucked their collective psyche up


Churchill basically whored the empire out (as well as the French empire as well by default) so the USA could take top spot. Trouble is the US Empire is collapsing in a more profound fashion.


----------



## Jarolleon (Apr 7, 2019)

Recon said:


> The state of England makes me very sad. As a child I'd always dreamed of moving there, getting a little cottage in a simple town, basking in their pub culture and music scene. Now that I have the means to do just that, you couldn't get me on a plane for a million dollars. The way they've just willfully destroyed their legacy and heritage frustrates me to no end.


Their culture has been based on satire for the past 60+ years, so anyone propping up those old institutions must be a dolt in their minds.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Apr 8, 2019)

Jarolleon said:


> Their culture has been based on satire for the past 60+ years, so anyone propping up those old institutions must be a dolt in their minds.


English humour tends to be quite dark and self effacing. The problem with that is that to be dark and self effacing you also have to be a little bit controversial. A lot of old British comedy is now considered 'problematic' because British millennials have entirely lost any sense of collective irony. A good example of this is Fawlty Towers, especially the episode 'The Germans'. In this episode, the Major, a character who was supposed to have served in India before WW1 tells a story in which he uses the word 'niggers' a number of times. 








						Niggers & Wogs
					

Originally aired October 1975,clip from 'The Germans' episode of Fawlty Towers featuring Ballard Berkeley.




					youtu.be
				



The purpose of this joke isn't to be racist, it's to make fun of the oldschool ignorance of the pre war generation. The target of the joke is the Major himself and in general the ignorance and unthinking racism of the older generation.

Later in the same episode Basil is confronted by a pair of German tourists. He keeps inadvertently mentioning the war and making increasingly cringe worthy double entendres about it. He's not portrayed as doing this on purpose, the entire point is that he's so unable to cope with the pressure of NOT mentioning the war that he can't help but keep slipping up. Again the target of the joke is Basil himself and the greater awkwardness of the British after the war when the Germans, a constant source of threat for nearly 50 years, suddenly became a rich industrial nation with money to spend.

Ultimately, most British comedy targeted the British, it targeted our unthinking ignorance, our silly traditions, the fact that an entire generation of people could be excruciatingly racist but be completely ignorant of the fact that what they were doing was racist. My grandmother used the word "darkies" to describe anybody with even a mild tan until the day she died but she'd have been horrified to learn that people were offended by it.

Nowadays people don't look at the subtext, they hear the word 'niggers' and scream racism, they see Basil goose stepping through the dining room and shriek about stereotyping Germans as Nazis. Modern 'progressive' thinking has robbed us of the ability to tell complex jokes and make dark comedy. The last good British comedies were Black Books and The IT Crowd which managed to cling tenuously to that last little bit of offensive humour. It's all gone now, ironically steamrollered away in the name of inclusiveness and equality.


----------



## Otterly (Apr 8, 2019)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> The last good British comedies were Black Books and The IT Crowd which managed to cling tenuously to that last little bit of offensive humour. It's all gone now,



I know, it’s like modern Puritanism. Could you imagine anyone making ‘Brass Eye’ now? Wouldn’t happen. Shame, because the TRA movement would be a fantastic episode. We need a restoration - the Puritanism has gone way too far. 

We still have good tea, chocolate, scones, pubs, decent beer, castles, the highlands, the outer Hebrides beaches, good music, and private eye magazine. 

As long as you can enjoy a cream tea in a crumbling slightly damp national trust tea room there’ll always be an England.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Apr 8, 2019)

Otterly said:


> I know, it’s like modern Puritanism. Could you imagine anyone making ‘Brass Eye’ now? Wouldn’t happen. Shame, because the TRA movement would be a fantastic episode. We need a restoration - the Puritanism has gone way too far.
> 
> We still have good tea, chocolate, scones, pubs, decent beer, castles, the highlands, the outer Hebrides beaches, good music, and private eye magazine.
> 
> As long as you can enjoy a cream tea in a crumbling slightly damp national trust tea room there’ll always be an England.


Did you ever see the Brass Eye "Paedogeddon" Special? That was amazing. The best part about it was both the Daily Star and the Daily Mail (shitty tabloids for you yanks) both ran horrified stories about how terrible it was. The Daily Star ran this on THE SAME PAGE as a story about how nicely Charlotte Church's tits were developing, she was 15 at the time. The Mail a few inches of column space away from a story with the headline "Bikini Princesses" which featured a close up photo of Princesses Eugenie and Beatrice wearing Bikinis on holiday obviously taken by a papparazzi with a massive long lens. They were 11 and 12. That's an amazing example of how to be so tone deaf to the actual joke that you become the joke.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 8, 2019)

aero bars...but I can buy those here easily


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 8, 2019)

Studying how a world empire became a failed state is important.


----------



## Imperialist #348 (Apr 9, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Studying how a world empire became a failed state is important.



This.

And lorne sausage, what its really fuckin good.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Apr 9, 2019)

Imperialist #348 said:


> This.
> 
> And lorne sausage, what its really fuckin good.View attachment 720006


Lorne sausage is tasty, but it's also a cop out for pussys who can't handle a Haggis.

I think there's a lot to be said for British food. Most of our well known foods are born from a desire to use as much of the animal as possible because waste is a bloody sin or provide a working man with a good solid meal he can carry with him. We have a cuisine based entirely on hard living and hard fucking work. Cornish Pastys are a miners lunchbox, a hearty meal you can eat one handed three miles down a tin mine. Pork Pies, Scotch Pies, the Ploughman's Lunch, all of them are supposed to be eaten down a pit or sat under a threshing machine. It's a shame that most people will only ever encounter these foods in a negative context and an even greater shame that a lot of people will never try them because they just assume they're going to be disgusting.


----------



## Shibaru (Apr 9, 2019)

Vauxhall but we get it as Buick.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Apr 9, 2019)

FixinShibe said:


> Vauxhall but we get it as Buick.


I will grant you that the VX220 is a tasty little car (because it's a Lotus Elise underneath) but Vauxhall are just... dull.


----------



## Shibaru (Apr 9, 2019)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> I will grant you that the VX220 is a tasty little car (because it's a Lotus Elise underneath) but Vauxhall are just... dull.


We got the insignia as the Buick Regal and dammit, the Regal GS is awesome


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Apr 9, 2019)

FixinShibe said:


> We got the insignia as the Buick Regal and dammit, the Regal GS is awesome


Really because my wifes insignia is a total piece of shit and the only reason I allow it in the fucking driveway is because my father in law gave it to her as a hand me down when he bought a Jaguar. It's sloppy, unresponsive, rolls like a ship at sea and the seats are clearly designed for the extremely fat.


----------



## cecograph (Apr 9, 2019)

David Soul.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Apr 9, 2019)

cecograph said:


> David Soul.


He's an import, doesn't count.


----------



## cecograph (Apr 9, 2019)

I prefer to think of him as a hostage.


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Apr 9, 2019)

If it wasn't for the SAS, Tommy Robinson and the football hooligans, there wouldn't be anyone with balls left over there......

Wales, Scotland, Australia, Canada and New Zealand, the last holdouts of the British Empire are ALL as ball-less as England. What is it with these people that turned them into obedient servants and slaves ???? I just can't understand it _sigh_


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Apr 9, 2019)

Jeremy Galt said:


> If it wasn't for the SAS, Tommy Robinson and the football hooligans, there wouldn't be anyone with balls left over there......
> 
> Wales, Scotland, Australia, Canada and New Zealand, the last holdouts of the British Empire are ALL as ball-less as England. What is it with these people that turned them into obedient servants and slaves ???? I just can't understand it _sigh_


The SAS yeah, granted. Tommy Robinson and Football hooligans? Ow the edge. Bunch of uneducated thugs and wannabe hardmen who go around picking fights because that's how you decide the winner of the 'All Retard Whose Micropenis is the Least Micro World Championship'. Tommy Robinson hates illegal immigrants, he doesn't know why, he just does. He himself knows all about illegal entry into a country having entered the US illegally on a false passport and getting nicked for it. You know somebody is distasteful when Piers fucking Morgan accuses them of "stirring up hatred like a bigoted lunatic".


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 12, 2019)

Harry motherfucking Partridge!


----------



## Black Waltz (Jul 13, 2019)

nope, nuke the shithole to the ground


----------



## Sped Xing (Jul 13, 2019)

The crown jewels, until I get a jetpack


----------



## Non-Threatening Niall (Jul 14, 2019)

There's this peri peri chicken joint I will defend to the last droplet of my blood. Rule Britannia!


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm interested to know how some of the posters here define the UK. Seems like alot of comments focus on England; Wales Scotland, and especially N.Ireland seemingly forgotten.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jul 15, 2019)

Give Northern Ireland back to Ireland


----------



## 8777BB5 (Jul 15, 2019)

I was tempted to do a list of rockers, heritage railways and other things, but then I remember that these things are on their way out as well. The Who and Rolling Stones play it way too safe with their set lists, the Heritage Railways are more than happy to run ugly diesels instead of their classic Steam  locomotives  and the classic actors and actresses that made Britain Britain are either dead or on their way there.


----------



## Thought precriminal (Jul 16, 2019)

Dink Smallwood said:


> nope, nuke the shithole to the ground


Only the major cities, pls.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jul 16, 2019)

The UK is KILLING itself with white guilt and extreme political correctness. White women are being raped in the streets by Muslim immigrants and African immigrants but the police are too scared of being called racist to even arrest the rapists! And when they do arrest the rapist because the evidence is too overwhelming to push under the rug, the courts give the rapists literal slap on the wrists for the crime of rape! Something is very WRONG in England right now!!!!


----------



## jewelry investor (Jul 16, 2019)

The opportunity to witness a surplus of crack addicts. 

Otherwise no.


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 20, 2019)

nah

burn it down


----------



## Death Grip (Jul 20, 2019)

*
 Having come across this image a while ago and having had a good old ponder, nope we are done. The only genetic material that should be allowed to continue from this once fair isle, should be the stuff that has escaped our no longer pristine shores already.*


----------



## SpeedIsMyNeed (Jul 27, 2019)

Murica can use uk as a salt mine


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 27, 2019)

Death Grip said:


> *View attachment 850747 Having come across this image a while ago and having had a good old ponder, nope we are done. The only genetic material that should be allowed to continue from this once fair isle, should be the stuff that has escaped our no longer pristine shores already.*



Jeremy Corbyn was a mistake.


----------



## Drunk and Pour (Jul 27, 2019)

How much of this can be blamed on the creation of the EU?  Because I want to blame the EU.  Like, it seems to me that this is what happens when for decades your told your cultural identity is bad and needs to be destroyed.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 27, 2019)

No, they haven't had anything of value since Iron Maiden was at its prime.


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Dec 1, 2021)

people to make fun off and nice landscapes. also an good place so the immigrants who go to Europe will go to UK , basically a storage for immigrants


----------



## Persian Carpet Salesman (Dec 6, 2021)

All that stuff we stole from the savages and dumped in the British museum.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 6, 2021)

there's probably a hard drive somewhere in the UK with the source code to banjo-kazooie


----------



## byuu (Dec 6, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> there's probably a hard drive somewhere in the UK with the source code to banjo-kazooie


No, the code is spread in 900 floppies all over the world.


----------



## SaltyFanta (Dec 7, 2021)

It's definitely getting more right wing over here. I think the internet has caused attitudes in younger people to be more Americanised. 

In school there were people who overtly celebrated Trump winning. In university I started to realise that people had very different attitudes on guns, usually divided by age. Usually using words from American gun Youtubers.

In short I think we are being Americanised, it doesn't even bother me, whereas older people seem to be bothered by these views.


----------



## RMQualtrough (Dec 11, 2021)

Sorry to hear you live in a poor area. No caliphate for the rich.


----------

